

Now Weather - just released, visual weather app for iPhone - tzehren
http://www.kickstandapps.com/2013/08/now-weather-just-released/

======
Sonicmouse
If it doesn't have animated weather maps, it's just a waste of disk space.

------
jyu
Weather widget on android is really nice, and requires 0-clicks.

~~~
smackfu
Same thing on iOS, really. The weather in notification center meets most of my
needs, and when it doesn't, I click through to the Apple weather app.

The only third-party weather app I use now is Dark Sky, which answers a
different question: when will it stop raining?

------
smackfu
Is there really still a market for paid general weather apps?

~~~
masnick
I just use [http://forecast.io](http://forecast.io) saved to my home screen.

~~~
CrazedGeek
It's not really "beautiful", but I like
[http://mobile.weather.gov](http://mobile.weather.gov).

